# Gmae 58: Official Houston @ Washington GAME THREAD. 3/2. 6:00 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Early game, take note. Last time we did a great job of containing Arenas, and Yao actually stayed on the floor (and scored at will). McGrady has been on/off this month, but Jeffries doesn't trouble him so I expect another 30+ point night. Mike James will have his hands full defending Arenas, but if he can keep knocking down those three's it will be great.

We MUST rebound. That means you YAO.

Houston 112
Washington 106


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I predicted the Rockets would lose big to the Bulls and we ended up winning big....so here is my prediction for this game

Wizards - 112
Rockets - 80


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is Mike James a good defender?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

After playing only 11mins against the Bulls, Yao should be fresh for this one! Yao's toughest opponent? Not Shaq. It's fouls and the refs... please beat them this time!!

Rockets 140
Wizards 118

My predictions never close so I'll just go for a high scoring blowout!!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mike James is pretty good on the defensive end, he shoots well, he just doesnt pass well. I think I likened him to Derek Fisher. Again TMac will have no problem with the Wizards, he's never had a problem scoring on them and with the recent ineptitude of the rest of the team, JVG should let him loose.

Rockets 109
Wizards 94


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

2 in a row!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jeffries not playing, Kwame will start and Larry is supposed to return for this game.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Mike James is pretty good on the defensive end, he shoots well, he just doesnt pass well. I think I likened him to Derek Fisher.


hmm... He is a better slasher than Fisher though. That crossover was nasty!

His shot reminds me of Tim Hardaway.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Early game, take note. Last time we did a great job of containing Arenas, and Yao actually stayed on the floor (and scored at will). McGrady has been on/off this month, but Jeffries doesn't trouble him so I expect another 30+ point night. Mike James will have his hands full defending Arenas, but if he can keep knocking down those three's it will be great.
> 
> We MUST rebound. That means you YAO.
> 
> ...


Who is the former nickname "Franchise"? Does anybody know?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Last time we played the Wiz...it was a 30 pt win. Now if ANYONE thinks the same will happen, plz check yourself. The Wizards have Kwame Brown AND NBA Steals leader Larry Hughes back for this one. The defense on Arenas will be key, and like the last game, we have to do a good job on their role players (Brown,Hayes,Dixon,Blake,etc.) 

T-Mac and Yao need to have another good night against the Wizards. We have a 3 day lay-off before the game against Dallas on Sunday. This game is SOMEWHAT of a must win, cuz u don't wanna have a loss before a 3 day layoff. Tough game here, but with clutch shooting and a lack of mistakes, this game is won by the Rockets.

Rockets 107
Wizards 100


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll go....

Rockets 105
Wizards 97


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

How Embarrassing


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmm, we're turning the ball over, letting them get offensive boards, and shooting ~30%, lucky to be down only 30-25!!

forgot to mention Yao's 2 fouls... this is one aspect we hate him to be consistent in


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

At the half, the Wizards have taken 16 more shots than the Rockets. Too angry to say much more.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Crap, I check in and they're up by almost 10 then a minute later they're only up 1. What the fudge is going on.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugger, we lost it in an awful first half. As MRC noted, they took 16 more shots!! At least we fought back well and even took a handy lead at one stage.... then just blew it again. Does anyone think Mike James is taking a too many shots??? instead of distributing the ball around a bit more. J-Ho with 6 turnovers! We had no answer for Hughes and Arenas.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I dunno the rockets had an 8 or 9 point lead with 5 minutes to go. Frustrating to watch them collapase towards the end. However, the rockets would in OT now if Yao would have made his first freethrow.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with his first bad shooting performance since January 2nd. First time in a month he shot under 50 %. I knew once his hook shots were hitting the back of the iron Gumby would stop going to him and rely on the McGrady/Howard pick and roll. 

Mike James was huge for us tonight, wouldn't have been a game if it wasn't for him. But once Houston was up by 8 in the 4th (after a huge comeback), McGrady got a little trigger happy and James forgot about playing defense. Still, both of those guys did what they could. It's just tough to win when Yao isn't hitting his shots, and Brendan frikin Haywood is hitting hook shots in the clutch with Yao all over him. No surprise that during our 8 game winning streak, Yao was playing great basketball. We _need_ Yao to win.

The Wizards are amazing on the fast break, Hughes and Arenas are lightning quick and great finishers. Not to mention combining for 5-13 from 3 PT. Great win for them, they deserved it.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

yao sucks this game! :curse:


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Yao with the big choke! He's gotta toughen up! :curse:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We can't expect him to shoot 90% every game. Most of the truly good teams can win when one of their stars has an off night (though perhaps not in Washington with Hughes playing).

And I knew Mike James was good, but not _that_ good. Or did he just have one of the best games of his career?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Totally OT:

LMAO! Is that Van Chancellor in your signature MRC? :laugh: :laugh:


----------

